# Athens, TN



## damonlbeaty (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking for anything that might be available in this area. Not looking to spend a crazy amount of money, couple acres and a mobile home maybe. Looking to purchase eventually, rent to own would be great. Just looking to see what is out there.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm sure there would be quite a bit available but price and type of land is an important part of what you're looking for. Maybe fill folks in so they aren't throwing million dollar properties in your direction.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Zillow, Land and Farm, MLS, etc should be my first step.
Road trips might be my second.
The realtor can wait until you start getting serious.
Citydata.com is also a wealth of information.
Just an observation-The first time I saw land and homes being bought sight unseen, and frequently, was in the southern Missouri area. It is also occurring from about mid Kentucky straight down to the gulf.
Be wary.
Construction can be limited to perc testing. In the south, one county can be build what you want, when and how with whatever you want. The next county may have inspections, code enforcement and restrictions.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This might help.





Mobile Homes & Manufactured Homes For Sale - 20 Homes | Zillow


Search mobile homes and manufactured homes for sale.




www.zillow.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

damonlbeaty said:


> Looking for anything that might be available in this area. Not looking to spend a crazy amount of money, couple acres and a mobile home maybe. Looking to purchase eventually, rent to own would be great. Just looking to see what is out there.


This one looks motivated to sell. 

Athens, TN Mobile & Manufactured Homes for Sale | realtor.com®


----------

